# Sexing Isopods?



## radiata (Jul 24, 2010)

Can the sex of Isopods be easily established? 

My intent is to place a pair of large isopods (_*P. Scaber*_ or Spanish Orange or ???) in my frog vivs to create some janitors and at the same time create a frog food source from the young isopod offspring. 

So, I'd like to place a large _*P. Scaber*_ male and a large _*P. Scaber*_ in one tank. Can the male and the female be identified? Or do I have to place an "appropriate" number of them in the tank at once?

TIA,
Bob


----------



## oddlot (Jun 28, 2010)

Hey Bob,
Here is the info you are looking for,but I would put more than a pair in the viv if you are looking for food from reproduction.

Determining Sex: On the underside of the female isopod, leaf-like growths can be observed at the base of some of the legs. These are known as brood pouches. On male isopods, the first two appendages on the abdomen are modified as elongated copulatory organs.

Hope this Helps.


----------



## Pacblu202 (May 8, 2012)

I would still recommend you put a few in there. If you only put two you may have one die and not notice it, or they may get eatten (unlikely if they are large but tincs may be able to get at them. toss a few in and youll be golden!


----------



## Judy S (Aug 29, 2010)

sounds like a great idea...but my question is: how do you catch, hold, then turn these guys over to examine them??? Same way I am trying to figure out how to sex dubia roaches before they get to 1 1/2 inches....


----------



## radiata (Jul 24, 2010)

Judy S said:


> sounds like a great idea...but my question is: how do you catch, hold, then turn these guys over to examine them??? Same way I am trying to figure out how to sex dubia roaches before they get to 1 1/2 inches....


I'll be going with the previous suggestions for the introduction of multiple Isopods into any specific viv, vs. a single male and a single female. So far, my Terribs have been all over the Dwarf Grey Isos I've put in their viv, and all over the Spanish Orange Isos I've likewise put in. Time to find a *bigger bug*... (Any suggestions will be appreciated.)


----------



## Shinosuke (Aug 10, 2011)

The Giant Canyon isos are much bigger than oranges, though I have never kept terribs so I'm not sure if they could take one down or not. I had 2 booming cultures but overfed recently when I was out of town for a week and now I have 2 "meh" cultures. 

I originally got mine from a user on here, "JeremyHuff".


----------



## Judy S (Aug 29, 2010)

Time to find a bigger bug.. dubias....clean, and easy to catch...hard to sex when young...feed in a small glass or plastic cup to contain them..my terribs really like 'em, but when they get big...whoa....have to include citrus in the diet to get better breeding. All this info was derived from other people's generous posts...and there is a lot more available....


----------

